# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  > Microsoft Windows for professionals  >  Disable Autorun - Why and How

## XP user

You have probably heard of worms spreading through removable devices. Sitting on your USB device or on any other disc on your computer, they use autorun.* to run themselves on your computer. You Plug, and they Play so to speak. That's why it's a good idea to totally disable Autorun/AutoPlay for all discs and devices. Here you will learn how you can easily do that without having to edit the Windows registry. Download TweakUI (Powertoys for Windows) from here.        Install. You can find it afterwards under 'Powertoys for Windows' in the Startup Menu.  Now open it and look for:  
My Computer (Expand it)
Expand 'Autoplay'
Drives (UNCHECK ALL)
Types (UNCHECK ALL)
Apply - OK.Paul

----------


## drongo

Another option without installing any tweaking software, just execute this script in AVZ :


```
begin
 RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE', 'System\CurrentControlSet\Services\CDROM','AutoRun', 0);
 RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

----------

